
Email to SMS Gateways, Complete List - soundsop
http://www.mutube.com/projects/open-email-to-sms/gateway-list/
======
orenmazor
neat, but the next thing I'd like is to somehow route this into a client on my
laptop. if I'm having a conversationw ith somebody via sms while I work, I
don't want to have to keep stopping to use my phone.

